# Do You Recognise This Moth?



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

I really need to be in work, but spotted this moth by the back garden and confess I have never seen anything like it before.

Does anyone recognise it and should we be informing someone because it is a rare one?



















Best regards

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is it a Pine Hawk-moth????


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A popular Hawk


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Brilliant, well found Mavis!

At least we don't have to worry about what it is and how rare now!

Regards

Chris


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

How lovely.

When I was a schoolboy hawk moths used to be quite common.


SD


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Hadn't a clue what that one was, but I know that hundreds of its relations are eating their way though our carpets. Anyone know a cure (ie how to kill them). :x :x :x 

Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.pestcontroldirect.co.uk/...oth__clothes_moth__case_bearing_moth__39.html

Googled again :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

locovan said:


> A popular Hawk


Poplar Hawkmoth (not "popular") but common all the same


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > A popular Hawk
> ...


    Whoops sorry :lol:


----------

